# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Attempt on Betta rubra biotope tank

## leeruisheng

This is something new to me. But anyway here's my rubra biotope tank. Driftwood, rocks, some crypts and ketapang leaves. I kinda like this setup cause it's very little maintenance.

----------


## Crazy Dragon

No filter or air pump at all?

----------


## leeruisheng

The black rectangular on the top left is an overhang filter.

----------


## genes

But...but...how to enjoy looking at these beautiful bettas? Water so dark.

----------


## cwtan12

> But...but...how to enjoy looking at these beautiful bettas? Water so dark.


That is the common way of show betta hobbyists keep their wild betta. Planted hobbyist tend to have clear water.  :Grin:

----------


## genes

I see. But I keep my wild bettas in clear waters too! Boils down to personal preference i suppose and whether if you are breeding them or not  :Grin:  

If the tank is big, fish is small, so many leave litter and poor visibility, i'll be worried everytime i do not see my $3xx fish.  :Opps:

----------


## cwtan12

I also prefer clear water with peat to reduce the pH because it's harder to monitor the water parameter. Most plants don't grow well in ketapang water. If plants die, water condition won't be stable.

Anyone add ADA Rio Base to their wild betta tanks? I always add that.

----------


## genes

ADA Rio Base! Interesting. Care to share the benefits of using it?

----------


## leeruisheng

> But...but...how to enjoy looking at these beautiful bettas? Water so dark.


It's actually not so dark in real life. It's light tea in colour. Will need to peform more water change and carbon. Male now mouthbrooding, so hardly see him in the open. Female always in the open.

----------


## TS168

Nice setup. Will adding a big round leave Anubias to the center of the wood make it more better?

----------


## CK Yeo

erm... Anubias not part of its biotope isn't it?
CNY is coming. Your relatives will definitely ask why you keep a tank of brown water with no fish inside and full of dead leaves.  :Grin: 

ck

----------


## genes

Haaa... Let me guess what they would say...

"Aiyoh Wilson, why got "longkang" water here? "Qi bang" (rear mozzies) ah?" :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks TS. I'm hoping the crypts will slowly spread. There are actually more crypts at the background but view obstructed.

This tank is in my bedroom so not open to public. :Grin:  I've another tank with much more greenery in the living room.

----------


## wasabi8888

:Laughing: 

you all so mean... but the posts are very funny... things that we do to our tanks.... other people don't appreciate we appreciate can already

----------


## cwtan12

> ADA Rio Base! Interesting. Care to share the benefits of using it?


I cant differentiate because I have been using it since day 1 I keep wild bettas. I don't know how they are like without Rio Base. :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

Papa rubra

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

The setup looks nice and simple. What are those floating plants with long roots that you are using.

----------


## leeruisheng

Those are duckweeds. Their roots grow long and curl.

----------


## Crazy Dragon

The papa doesn't eat his young? How many fries are there? Congratulation.

----------


## leeruisheng

I'm not so sure. But he's with them for more than a week after releasing them. Last count was around 15.

----------


## leeruisheng

Update on the tank. Still waiting for my dressing sand to come. Think I'll leave it as a hardscape. Dunno?.

----------


## genes

I prefer the tank now. It looks much clearer now. You removed all the leaves?

----------


## leeruisheng

Yeah. Those rotten leaves got infested with micro white worms.

----------


## turaco

Tank cover? Looks very bare, fish might get spooked without security & jumped.

----------


## leeruisheng

No cover. Ya I know I'm taking a risk.

----------


## genes

Cover!!! Don't take the chances, they are $2xx! Get a make shift board or paper for now. My B. raja jumped through a the gap where the air tube is. These guys aim for any opening they can find.

----------


## turaco

Chances of jumping is very high. Don't take the risk. I don't mind if they jump into my tank though :Grin: .

----------


## leeruisheng

Ok la. Thanks for the advice. Will release the fries when they're sexable. Not sure how's the sex ratio going to be like.

----------


## esng

Please use a cover, my macrostoma female just jumped out of the tank

----------

